# intact 9 month old - very small penis, concealed?



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

OK ever since my youngest was born people who have seen it have commented on the size of his penis. It's only about 1cm long. He's a big boy otherwise, although not particularly fat, he's tall and solid. Honestly I would not have even thought about it particularly as it is just part of him and he is perfect of course but the constant comments have made me think - is this normal. Then I read on one site somewhere about a condition called "micropenis" which is where the penis on a newborn is less than 1.5cm? How would I know the difference between this and concealed penis? I've only ever heard of that with circed boys, do intact boys get this as well?
Is it something I should bring up with his doctor, or just leave it and put it down to normal variation in size? It seems to work ok lol and he plays with it incessantly the second he gets a chance and his diaper is off







boys!


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes, it can happen in intact boy's too (and then circumcision just makes the situation 10x worse). But even if it is an issue, I don't think there is much to be done at this stage...so I would just try to put it from my mind for now.

and you can read about the differences here:
http://www.drgreene.com/21_1125.html

Although there it says for micro there could be a hormone issue...hmmm...maybe I would run it by a doc in that case!


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

I had thought that buried penises happened when there was a fat pad on the pubis? Is he chunky? Has his penis always looked like that? What has the pedi said when examining him?

eta - from that link posted, I would probably have it checked out. It looks like there are certain things that can be treated/prevented if done early.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

He's not hugely chunky no. Average I would say. Yes his penis has always looked this way.
No doctor has ever said anything. He had a very thorough examination when he was born as I had a high risk afp for downs. Nothing was said about his penis. also my family doctor examined him when he was a few weeks old as one of his testicles was slow to descend. He didn't say anything about his penis either.

Thanks for the link carrie...scary though it is! it is this part

Quote:

Micropenis is a penis that is more than 2.5 standard deviations below the average size for age. In a newborn, a stretched penile length less than ¾ inch (1.9 cm) is considered a micropenis.
his penis is smaller than that now at 9 months!


----------



## amydep (Apr 18, 2006)

I shared this thread with my DH (who is smaller than average when flacid, but plenty large enough when erect







) and DH wanted me to make sure that I told you, "never judge the size of a balloon until it is blown up".







I wouldn't worry about it at all. Especially if a doctor has never said anything. They see baby boys all the time and if there were a concern they most likely would have said something. If you are concerned, then just mention it at your DS's next doctor visit.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Penises are funny. DS's penis can look quite pettite hes goes around bare bottomed in a cool place, but open up the diaper first thing in the morning when he's still half asleep in a warm bed and it's a whole n'other story.

You need to see it at it's "stretched" length. try to see if you can get a peak at it when it's more errect.


----------

